# Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat



## Lonny (21. August 2005)

Hallo, alle mit einander  ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch und zwar möchte ich mir ein Echolot zu legen !!

Es soll mein erstes werden ich habe noch weiter keine großen Erfahrungen ebend nur 1 Woche Urlaub in Norwegen wo ich ser begeistert war doch dieses Gerät sollte es dann doch nicht werden da es Bestimmt viel zu Teuer ist Farb Display was ich für nicht Wichtig Finde 

Es soll ein Portables sein da ich 2 Boote Habe eins Für die See und ein Kleiners.

Einsatzbereich: Es soll natürlich kein Hochleistungsgerät sein ebend für einen einsteiger gut bedinbar und ablesbar sein ! Desweiteren sollte es auch für den Flachwasser einsatz sein !

Deshalb habe ich folgende Fragen an euch: 1 wo bekommt mann Günstige Echolote im Netz ?  Den die Preisspanne ist ja von Händler zu Händler groß 

2 welche habt ihr ?

3 welches würdet ihr mir entfehlen ?







Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

www.raubfisch.com, da gibts ne menge echo's...


----------



## addy123 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Ich empfehle Dir das "Cuda 168"-Portable.

Gutes kontrastreiches Display, einfache Bedienung, sehr zuverlässig und Wassertemperatur-Anzeige.
Schaust Du hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echolot-EAGLE-Cuda-168-PORTABLE-24-Mon-Garant-NEU_W0QQitemZ7175795329QQcategoryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich habe für das Gleiche vor ca. 1 Jahr noch für über 200,- Teuros bezahlt.
Befestigt hatte ich es letzte Jahr mit 2 Klettbändern auf der mittleren Sitzbank unseres Leihbootes. Jetzt habe ich es in mein eigenes Boot stationär eingebaut. 
Kasten, Batterie und Ladegerät sind nun übrig.


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

mmh, mit wassertemperatur anzeige, das is ne überlegung wert...


----------



## addy123 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, mit wassertemperatur anzeige, das is ne überlegung wert...


 
Und den Preis finde ich auch OK#6 .
169,- Teuros.
Wenn Du bei dem Händler bestellst, bekommst Du es bestimmt auch zu dem Ebay-Preis.


----------



## Lonny (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo, ja der preis ist mehr als OK #6  es ist alles dabei was gebraucht wirt |rolleyes 
Noch was und zwar möchte ich mal wissen ab wieviel meter es anzeigt du sagtest doch das du es hast nicht war ? Noch was ist es sinvoll oder besser gesagt machbar ein echolotauch im Flachwasser einzusetzen |kopfkrat 

Wie schaut das eigendlich mit den Geber aus der wirt doch am Heckbefestigt und zeigt bei überfahren  des Fisches wenn was da sein sollte an ! mann hat ja nur 1 geber kann mann noch einen weiteren anbauen ? ich habe gehört das es bei den gebern auch unterschieder giebt ( Sende Kegel ) also erweitert sich ja eigendlich um so teifer das gewesser ist der Kegel oder sehe ich das Falsch ?


Daniel


----------



## addy123 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ja der preis ist mehr als OK #6 es ist alles dabei was gebraucht wirt |rolleyes
> Noch was und zwar möchte ich mal wissen ab wieviel meter es anzeigt du sagtest doch das du es hast nicht war ? Noch was ist es sinvoll oder besser gesagt machbar ein echolotauch im Flachwasser einzusetzen |kopfkrat
> 
> Wie schaut das eigendlich mit den Geber aus der wirt doch am Heckbefestigt und zeigt bei überfahren  des Fisches wenn was da sein sollte an ! mann hat ja nur 1 geber kann mann noch einen weiteren anbauen ? ich habe gehört das es bei den gebern auch unterschieder giebt ( Sende Kegel ) also erweitert sich ja eigendlich um so teifer das gewesser ist der Kegel oder sehe ich das Falsch ?
> ...


Es zeigt ab 0.3m an. Es reicht bis 200m. Also ist es für Norwegen z. T. nicht so geeignet. 
Aber man muß wissen, was man will. Ich habe hier nur eine preiswerte, günstige Alternative aufgezeigt. Wenn Du etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen kannst, wirst Du bestimmt auch in Norge Spass mit einem teueren Echolot haben. Für die Ostsee ist es allemal geeignet. Von einem 2. Geber kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Das kenne ich nicht. Mein Echolot leistet gute Dienste in Dänemark!:m


----------



## Lonny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo, ich denke mal ich werde noch eine nacht drüber schlafen |supergri  und dann wirt gekauft :m  den für die ostsee reicht es mehr als aus ! In Norge bestimmt nicht aber wenn mann nicht über 200 meter Fischt kann mann es doch auch da einsetzen nicht war ?




Daniel


----------



## kite_surfer (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo Daniel,

rein hypothetisch: schon mal darüber nachgedacht, "_wo war noch mal die Stelle, an der Du vor einer Woche sooo gut gefangen hast_?" #q oder "_wo ist genau die Stelle, die ein Forumsmitglied Dir genannt hat_"?|kopfkrat 

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, Dir Gedanken über einen Fischfinder zu machen, betrachte auch den hier:
http://www.gruendl.de/shop_180705/katalog/Umschlag_Karte.pdf

Der Fischfinder ist zwar etwas teurer (es gibt auch noch günstigere Angebote!!!), hat aber die gleiche Qualität wie der Cuda 168, gibt Dir jedoch die GPS-Daten an. Du hast also die Möglichkeit, Koordinaten einzugeben, gute Stellen zu markieren, usw. .

Sooft kauft man sich ja nicht so ein Gerät!#d 

Bis denne
Dirk


----------



## Lonny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Stimmt auch wieder mit den GPS Empfenger werde mich da mal umschauen Danke dir



Daniel


----------



## Fischbox (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Moin!

So ein Kombigerät ist schon was feines, und der Sicherheitsaspekt wird dabei auch noch berücksichtigt. 
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde aber auf keinen Fall ein portables Modell wählen, sondern das normale. Den Koffer, Akku und Ladestation besorgst du Du Dir im Elektroversand (z.B. hier)  und im Baumarkt und dann bastelst Du Dir Dein portables Echolot bzw.- das Köfferchen selbst zusammen. Dabei kannst Du locker 40 Kohlen sparen, und Du hast am Ende eine wirklich sinnige portable Variante. Ich habe z.B. einen 12 Ah Bleigel- Akku (den gibt das glaube ich noch bei Westfalia) eingebaut statt des übllichen 7,2 Ah. 

Ich habe mein neues Echolot am letzten Samstag bekommen. Habe es hier  bestellt, weil der Preis echt nicht zu toppen war. Die geben Dir am Telefon eine erstklassige Kaufberatung, da der Chef wirklich was von der Marterie versteht. Ich habe auch noch einige Tipps abgreifen können, obwohl ich auch schon 6 Jahre mit Echoloten rumhantiere.


----------



## addy123 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Kombigerät gut und schön?!

Ich habe mich für 2 Geräte entschieden. Das Echolot verwende ich eh bloß auf dem Boot, wofür auch sonst. Mein GPS Garmin 60 kann ich hingegen auch für andere Zwecke nutzen, wie z. Bsp. wandern oder während der Autofahrt. Weiß nicht, wie das mit den Kombigeräten klappt?;+ 
Ein weiteren Nachteil sehe ich auch darin, dass mann den Bildschirm, splitten muß, bzw. umschalten zw. Echolot oder GPS. Ich fahre mit 2 "Bildschirmen" von beiden Geräten sehr gut. Das GPS befestige ich mittels Handy-Halter auf der Amaturenkonsole meines Bootes.
Ich gebe zu, meine Geräte sind nicht die teuersten, und haben bestimmt nicht so viele Funktionen wie andere Geräte. Aber mir sind die z. T. eh schon zu kompliziert. Bei mir hat halt auch der Kostenfaktor eine Rolle gespielt.

Nochwas zum Thema Kiste, Akku und Ladegerät einzeln kaufen. Günstige Angebot für z. Bsp. mein Cuda 168 sind im Moment:
Cuda 168 + Geber mit Kabel --> 139,- Teuros
Cuda 168 + Geber mit Kabel + Akku + Ladegerät + Koffer und alles fertig montiert --> 169,- Teuro
Wenn ich daran denke, dass alleine dieses Ladegerät bei Conrad 39,95 Teuros kostet, mache ich mir überhaupt keinen Kopf mehr, ob ich noch 30,- Teuros drauflege und habe alles fix und fertig montiert.

Aber es soll wirklich nicht heißen, das ich nur "meine" Geräte empfehle.
Jeder nach seinem Geldbeutel und den Bedürfnissen.

Vielleicht hilft bei einer Kaufentscheidung auch ein Freund, welcher bereits ein Gerät besitzt, und kann es einem praktisch vor Ort erklären?
Weil ich noch immer nicht die Zeit und Möglichkeiten gefunden habe, mich intensiv mit beiden Geräten auseinander zu setzen, wäre so ein Freund für mich hilfreich gewesen.

PS: Das Garmin GPS 60 liegt im Moment bei ca. 190,- bis 220,- Teuros. KFZ-Ladekabel ca. 20,- Teuro. Hält mit 2 Mignon Batterien locker 2 Tage, da neueste stromsparende Version.


----------



## Lonny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo,

Noch mal eine Andere Frage |kopfkrat  und zwar gehts mir um die geberfregwenz bei sagen wir mal 20/60 grad sollch ein echo ist doch weniger gut fürs flachwasser im gegen teil zu einen mit 150 grad welches dann aber wiederrum bestimmt ab tiefen um 20-50 meter ja unübersichtlich wirt |kopfkrat  oder wie muss ich das Verstehen ;+ 


Daniel


----------



## addy123 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Zum besseren technischen Verständnis!#6 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/tutorium/index.htm

Hat "Loup de mer" in diesem Thread gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59163


----------



## Fischbox (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Der 20/60° ist ein Allrounder während z.B. der 150° nur für flache Gewässer geeignet ist. Die speziellen Geräte für tiefe Gewässer von mehr als ca. 250-300 Metern haben z.B. ein 12°/35° Sendewinkel. Mit einem Allrounder deckst Du eigentlich alles von 5 - 300 Meter Wassertiefe (Lowrance x-135) ganz gut ab. 
Als Faustregel gilt auf jeden Fall: Mehr Sendeleistung ist mehr Qualität bzw. nie verkehrt.


----------



## Lonny (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo 
Was muss ich unter Doppelfrequenzgeber verstehen wie beim X135DF ? heist das es sozusagen ein Echo fürs Flach wasser und Tiefwasser ist durch die beidern geber frequenzen ?????


Daniel


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Hallo Lonny!|wavey: 
Also,ich würde wenn es Dir Geldtechnisch möglich ist, lieber ein Teuro mehr ausgeben beim
Echolot!Zur Not lieber ein halbes Jahr länger sparen! 
Denn man sieht viel mehr und genauer,was unter einem los ist,wenn man ein hochwertiges Echo hat!Und wir wollen ja wissen was da los ist,sonst bräuchten wir ja keins!Ich hatte 2 Echos von Humminbird und war nie richtig zufrieden damit!Nun habe ich ein Lowrance X125 und bin damit sehr zufrieden!Die Bedienung ist superleicht,kostet aber auch 289 Euro!|kopfkrat Aber ich bin mir jetzt sicher das ich mir nicht wieder alle 2 Jahre ein neues Echolot kaufe!Da Du von 2 Boote sprichst,denke ich das Du es auch öfter nutzen wirst,als gelegendliche Angler,die mit einem einfacheren Gerät zufrieden sind!

Wenn Du ein Portable nimmst oder baust,nimm eine Geberstange und nicht son Saugnapf zum rumspielen!#6 

Ein GPS würde ich immer extra nehmen!Ein Kumpel hatte mal nen Frenseher mit Videorecorder in einem!Eines Tages war der Fernseher hin und der Recorder ging noch!
Willst Du nun so einen toten Fernseher in deinem Wohnzimmer haben,nur um auf dem zweiten,dem neuen Fernseher noch Videos zu gucken?#d Auch wenn Du mal mit einem Bekannten, mal GPS Positionen austauscht,willst Du denn Dein ganzes Echolotgerötel mitschleppen?#d 

Zu Deinen Sendekegeln mit den Geberwinkeln!
Die Frage hatte ich mir auch immer gestellt!
Ein guter Angelkollege,der sich sehr,sehr gut mit Echoloten auskennt sagte mir,
Ich solle mir diese Gedanken abschminken und es mir so Vorstellen das immer nur ein gerader Strich nach unten geschickt wird!Immer nur das was sich in dem Augenblick direkt unter Dir befindet wird Dir gezeigt!Mehr kann ich Dir hierzu auch leider nicht sagen!|bla: 

MfG Plattfisch!:m


----------



## addy123 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Was Plattfisch hier schreibt, macht wirklich viel Sinn!

Im Allgemeine kann ich mich da zu 100% anschließen!#6 
Also überlege gut, vielleicht noch etwas zu sparen.
Mein Gerät ist halt ein einfaches. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir nächstes Jahr auch ein Lowrance.
Auf keinen Fall gibt es bei mir ein Kombigerät!#d


----------



## Lonny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Aha nun bin ich schlauer danke für die Links  und die guten erleuterungen :l 

Noch mal wegen den Doppelgeber also ist dieses ja nicht unbedingt notswendig ?
Den ich dachte das wenn mann einen Z.b geberwikel mit 37-90 und einen mit 20-60 grad hat sei es doch besser den wenn mann im Flachwasser fischt sind doch die 37-90 besser da diese ja mehr seitlich anzeigen ?

Ja es Portables soll es schon sein da ich ja doch 2 Boote habe und do kommt sollch ein Gerät ja Besser |wavey: 

Daniel


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

DU kannst eh nur sehen was unter Deinem Boot ist!
Was nützt es Dir,wenn Du einen "Kreis" mit nem Durchmesser von 15 m abtastest in 5m tiefen  Wasser und Du siehst da 3 Fische?Da alles auf 2D dargestellt ist können die Fische ja unter deinem Boot sein,aber auch 7,5m daneben,davor oder dahinter!?
Wo willst Du sie nun anwerfen?
Also mich würde das nicht weiterbringen!

Plattfisch!


----------



## Lonny (29. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*

Stimmt wenn mann es von dieser Seite betrachdet hast du recht !!! Denn der radius ist dann ja nicht mehr übersichtlich 



Gruß:

daniel


----------



## The_Duke (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das erste aber welches ???? Brauche euren Rat*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> So ein Kombigerät ist schon was feines, und der Sicherheitsaspekt wird dabei auch noch berücksichtigt.
> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde aber auf keinen Fall ein portables Modell wählen, sondern das normale. Den Koffer, Akku und Ladestation besorgst du Du Dir im Elektroversand (z.B. hier)  und im Baumarkt und dann bastelst Du Dir Dein portables Echolot bzw.- das Köfferchen selbst zusammen. Dabei kannst Du locker 40 Kohlen sparen, und Du hast am Ende eine wirklich sinnige portable Variante. *Ich habe z.B. einen 12 Ah Bleigel- Akku (den gibt das glaube ich noch bei Westfalia) eingebaut statt des übllichen 7,2 Ah. *
> Ich habe mein neues Echolot am letzten Samstag bekommen. Habe es hier  bestellt, weil der Preis echt nicht zu toppen war. Die geben Dir am Telefon eine erstklassige Kaufberatung, da der Chef wirklich was von der Marterie versteht. Ich habe auch noch einige Tipps abgreifen können, obwohl ich auch schon 6 Jahre mit Echoloten rumhantiere.



So...nachdem ich mich nun nach einigem Hin und Her und etlichen Stunden AB-Recherche in Punkto Echolot für den Kauf eines Cuda168 entschieden habe, habe ich Fragen zur Stromversorgung des Selbigen. Ich werde mir nur das Gerät selbst kaufen und umbauen auf Portable (Alukoffer)
- Wie lange ist die Nutzungszeit von einem 12V/12Ah und einem 12V/7,2Ah Bleigel-Akku? |kopfkrat 
- Welches Ladegerät ist zu empfehlen bzw. worauf ist beim Kauf zu achten? |kopfkrat 
- Muß der Akku vollständig entladen sein, bevor er wieder angehängt wird? |kopfkrat 
- Wieviele Ladezyklen schafft so ein Akku in etwa? Kann man da so eine ungefähre Angabe machen? |kopfkrat 
- Ist ein zweiter Akku sinnvoll? |kopfkrat 

Danke für euere Antworten.


----------

